# cerro



## gvergara

Hola,

Aquí posen totes les alternatives següents com a sinònims: *pujol*, *turó*,* tossalet*,* muntanyola*, a més de la paraula *puig *que he trobat en un diccionari... Hi ha cap diferència important entre elles? El que voldria traduir és _cerro _en català Moltes gràcies per endavant.

Gonçal


----------



## Dymn

No sé quina imatge mental tens de "cerro", però jo crec que _turó _s'hi escau molt bé. No crec que hi hagi gaire diferència entre el significat d'aquestes paraules, només em sembla que _turó _és la més comuna per a referir-se a una "muntanya petita". Si regires la toponímia, trobes _turó, puig, mont, mola, tossa, tossal, _etc.


----------



## Doraemon-

Tossal i Puig són el mateix, són sinònims Un pujol és un puig petit, i per tant igual que un tossalet. Muntanyola suposo que també però no l'he sentit mail. Turó només l'he sentit al principat però tampoc no hi trobo cap diferència.
Puig/tossal equival a "cerro", un pujol/tossalet seria un "cerrito". Però clar, tampoc no hi ha cap mesura on passi de l'un a l'altre, això ja depén del nom que tingui a cada poble cada puig concret.
Jo utilitzaria més "puig", que trobo que és la més extesa, i la més comuna, però vaja, ja qüestió de parla local i de cadascú personalment la que més li agradi.


----------



## Agró

Problema. Un "cerro" a Amèrica pot ser una muntanya al voltant dels 5.000 metres (com ara aquest monstre), la qual cosa mai de la vida no seria un "cerro" a Espanya. Si Gonçal està pensant en muntanyes així, no crec que cap de les alternatives proposades sigui adient.


----------



## Doraemon-

Si, clar, llavors en català diriem muntanya, no puig. Tot i que també aquí tenim bastant d'imprecisió als termes: el pic més alt de Mallorca és el Puig Major


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> Problema. Un "cerro" a Amèrica pot ser una muntanya al voltant dels 5.000 metres (com ara aquest monstre), la qual cosa mai de la vida no seria un "cerro" a Espanya. Si Gonçal està pensant en muntanyes així, no crec que cap de les alternatives proposades sigui adient.


Hola, Agró,

Pot ser que el que dius sigui veritable en altres parts d'Amèrica però almenys aquí a Xile sí que diferenciem entre _cerro _i _muntanya_. En el cas que proposes, mai no feríem servir cerro per a referir-nos a una elevació de terra de 5.000 metres d'alçària. De fet, diríem _colina_ per parlar d'un cerro petit, _cerro_ per referir-nos a una elevació de terra d'una alçada mitjana, i _muntanya_ per parlar d'una elevació de debò gran.


----------



## Agró

No vull confondre ningú, però també a Xile anomenen "cerro" coses com aquesta:
Cerro El Plomo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> No vull confondre ningú, però també a Xile anomenen "cerro" coses com aquesta:
> Cerro El Plomo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


No, home, no confons ningú  Ara que hi penso, totes aquelles muntanyes que són dintre de la ciutat i que poden ésser considerades més aviat turístiques s'anomenen _cerro_, tot i que penso que aquell mateix _cerro l_'anomenaríem _muntanya _si fos als afores de la ciutat. Jo crec que es tracta d'estratègies turístiques, ja que un _cerro _té una alçada que permet a qualsevol persona de pujar-lo, mentre que quan parlem de muntanya parlem d'una elevació que només pot ésser escalada per persones qualificades.


----------

